# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei OBS Studio



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute

Der Titel verrät alles. Ich brauche dringend kompetente Hilfe bei OBS Studio. Vorrangig für Let's Play Aufnahmen,
aber natürlich auch für´s eigentliche Streamen. 
Gibt es hier Leute, die sich in diesem Bereich auskennen? Bevor ich jetzt hier ausführlich mein Problem schildere,
frag ich lieber erstmal nach. 


Liebe Grüße
Shadow315


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Klar gibts die. Aber schreib erstmal was du für ein Problem hast, wenns zu kompliziert wird, schieben wir dich in deren offizielles Forum rüber ^^


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Okay, dann werde ich mal ein wenig ausführlicher.

Zuerst mal meine aktuelle Hardware:


> - CPU: AMD FX-8320 3.50 GHz
> - RAM: 8 GB DDR3-1333 PC3-10600
> - RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
> - Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0
> ...




Ich will Outlast (Outlast bei Steam) mit OBS aufnehmen und als LP hochladen. OBS wegen der Möglichkeit, gleichzeitig die Facecam einzubauen.
Das einzige Programm, das diese Option ebenfalls hat, wäre noch Bandicam, aber das kostet natürlich. Abgesehen davon, wollte ich in Zukunft sowieso streamen, also war es für mich
nur logisch, dass ich mich mit  OBS auseinandersetze. Ich nutze übrigens die aktuelle Version von OBS Studio, falls das wichtig ist.

Jetzt habe ich mich natürlich vorher schon versucht, zu informieren, bin einige Tutorials abgegangen und habe sogar in einem LP-Forum nach Hilfe gefragt. Es wurden mir auch einige
Vorschläge gemacht, die ich ausprobiert habe, allerdings mit wenig erfreulichen Ergebnis. Das größte Problem hierbei war, dass ich bei dringenden Nachfragen keine Antwort mehr 
bekam.  

Aber zurück zur Aufnahme.
Ich habe sämtliche Spiele, die ich aufnehmen will, auf meiner SSD, wo auch mein Betriebssystem installiert ist. Dort kommen ausschließlich nur Spiele drauf, die ich aufnehmen
will. Laufwerk D (1TB HDD) ist quasi mein Datenlager. Dort kommen sämtliche Spiele, die ich nicht aufnehmen möchte, Programme und Downloads drauf.
Laufwerk E (1TB HDD) ist dann das Ziellaufwerk für meine Aufnahmen. 

Das eigentliche Problem beim Aufnehmen:
Ich habe während der Aufnahme rund 60Fps - die lass ich mir via Steam ingame anzeigen. 
Es kommt während der Aufnahme öfters vor, dass die Frames dann ab und zu mal runter auf 40 droppen. Je länger die Aufnahme, desto häufiger und länger diese 
Framedrops. Gestern habe ich 1.5h Outlast am Stück aufgenommen. Im Video ruckelt und stockt es unverhältnismäßig häufig und ist sehr störend. Und das bei jedem Player.
Ob VLC, WMP, DivXP etc. 
Mit TMPGenc kann ich die Rohdatei weiterhin nicht bearbeiten, weil sowohl Bild als auch Ton total verzerrt sind. ---> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/cbd1b2-1464086169.jpg

Die ganzen Einstellungen, die man mir ans Herz gelegt hat, habe ich mal bebildert im Anhang beigefügt. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt alles relevante erwähnt. Wenn nicht, einfach nachfragen.

Danke schonmal, für eure Zeit und Hilfe.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Erstmal, lokal solltest du mit weit höherer Bitrate aufnehmen als beim streamen möglich ist.
Twitch.tv hat ein Hardlimit von 3500kbps Video + 128kbps Audio.

Lokal solltest du für gute Qualität mindestens 15000 für Video nehmen (gerne mehr, hier ist die Balance zwischen Dateigröße und Qualität jedem selbst überlassen!). Auch Audio kannst du lokal mit 320kbps aufnehmen, der Qualität wegen. 
Die Obergrenze stellt dabei deine HDD/SSD auf die du schreiben willst, wobei alle halbwegs aktuellen Platten mit 100mbit/s zurechtkommen wenn sie mit 7200 Umdrehungen laufen.

Also stell mal für die Aufnahme ein: x264 encoder, CPU usage preset ultrafast (das sorgt dafür das die CPU nicht so stark belastet wird, sollte die FPS-Drops beheben oder zumindest stark verringern), 1920x1080 Auflösung, 60FPS. Bitrate: stell mal 30000 ein. 
Keyframe Interval: 0. CBR geht, aber auch VBR geht (das kann man später machen wenn du mehr Daten dazu hast wie es mit CBR läuft). Custom Buffer brauchste net einstellen. 
Da ich davon ausgehe das die Videos eh bearbeitet werden, kannst du sie dann auf die nötige Bitrate für den Upload bringen nach dem schneiden etc, damit du net ewig hochladen musst - ist hier auch individuell, abhängig von Laune, Upload, Qualitätsansprüchen sowie dem rummotzen deiner Zuschauer 

Das sind die Einstellungen für die Aufnahme!

Für den Stream würde ich empfehlen: 720p 60FPS, 2500kbps Video, 128kbps Audio, CBR, Keyframe Interval 2sek (nur für Twitch.TV), CPU Preset Veryfast (je langsamer, desto höher die CPU-Last, meine CPU ist deutlich schneller als deine und ich schaffe 720p 60FPS auf Medium, aber net bei allen Spielen - da ich sonst ins CPU-Limit renne).

Was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann wenn ein zweiter Monitor vorhanden ist: lass mal MSI-Afterburner laufen mit dem Monitor unten und gugg was die CPU sowie die GPU macht, wie die Auslastung aussieht. 
Wenn die GPU deutliche Einbrüche bei der Auslastung hat und diese sich auch in den FPS im Spiel spiegeln, gugg nach wie die CPU Last aussieht zu dieser Zeit. 
Solltest du keinen zweiten Monitor haben, rate ich dir dringend einen anzuschaffen (ein billiger 23"er 1080p auf Ebay tut es auch) - als Streamer wirst du diesen sowieso brauchen. Wer das wirklich bequem haben will oder keinen Platz hat, sucht sich einen Monitor der um 90° gedreht aufgestellt wird. Das ist sehr hilfreich wegen dem Chat auf dem Stream, da man so mehr auf den Bildschirm bekommt ohne die Schrift unlesbar zu machen. 

Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten lokal aufzunehmen, AMD bietet dies über die GPU.
Desweiteren gibt es Shadowplay & NVenc bei Nvidia und Quicksync bei Intel iGPU, das betrifft dich aber nicht solange du diese Hardware nicht verbaut hast. Aber für spätere Einsätze sollte dies vorgemerkt werden als Option für lokale Aufnahmen.

Streamen sollte man immer mit dem x264 (Variante vom H264 encoder) weil dieser die beste Qualität bei niedrigen Bitrates liefern kann.


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Irre, geballtes Wissen ohne groß warten zu müssen. Genau deswegen liebe ich dieses Forum so. 

Okay, ich muss mir das alles erstmal nach und nach in Ruhe durchlesen. Aber eine kleine Sache vorweg, die mir aufgefallen ist.
Du sagst, die Bitrate soll auf 30000 eingestellt werden. 
Ich habe da bisher nichts geändert, weil ich aus dem anderen Forum folgende Aussage bekam:


> Max. Bitrate (Kbit/s): Ist für uns egal, da wir benutzerdefinierte x264 Einstellungen verwenden werden.




Einen zweiten Monitor habe ich zwar, aber nur einen uralten 15" Flachbildschirm. Wird der überhaupt noch erkannt? 
Afterburner kann ich ja auch so im Hintergrund laufen lassen und mir die Auslastung von CPU und GPU anzeigen lassen, während
der Aufnahme. Da muss ja nicht zwingend ein zweiter Monitor her, oder?

Ist meine Hardware fürs Streamen zu schwach? Ich wollte ja sowieso auf die nächste Hardware-Genertion im Sommer warten und 
dann auf Intel und Nvidia umsteigen. Aber bis dahin muss ich halt noch mit miner jetzigen Kiste auskommen. 
Müssen denn 60fps im Stream sein? Reichen da nicht auch die normalen 30fps? Ich spiele ja keine Shooter. Naja, vielleicht mal Portal
oder aber sowas wie Outlast. Aber gerade in Outlast sehe ich ja zu, dass ich nicht zuviel laufe - da hocke ich eh meist in irgendeiner 
Ecke und wimmer wie ein kleines Mädchen.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Generell hat man beim Stream so 3 "Auflösungen" die benutzt werden (wenn wir von Streams mit guter Qualität reden, nicht über verpixeltes i-was): 720p 30FPS, 720p 60FPS und 1080p 30FPS. 1080p 60FPS ist Luxus und dank des Twitch-Limits von 3500kbps sieht das auch kacke aus, weil einfach die Bandbreite fehlt um das gut aussehen zu lassen - egal was für Hardware man hat. 
Es hängt vom Spiel ab. Langsame Spiele oder Spiele wo du keine 60FPS halten kannst, lässt du mit 30FPS laufen. Ob dann 1080p oder 720p - hängt von der CPU-Last, deinem Wunsch usw ab.
Schnelle Spiele mit 60FPS sehen auf dem Stream deutlich angenehmer aus, aber das muss man erstmal stemmen können (Hardwareseitig).
Wer mit viel streamen tut, kannste bei Twitch sehen wenn du dir die Stats im Player auf dem Stream anzeigen lässt. Also geh mal rein auf nen Kanal der dir gefällt und gugg was sie benutzen. Dort siehst du FPS, Auflösung und Bitrate (die schwankt, aber man kann über 20-30sek locker ermitteln was da "average" eingestellt ist).
Tipp: Spiele mit viel Gras und kleinen beweglichen Details sind am schlimmsten für den Encoder. Das betrifft z.B. DayZ, deswegen sieht das immer beschissen aus aufm Stream, da kann der Kollege mit 4000kbps und nem 8Kerner 5960X streamen, hilft nix 

Was den zweiten Monitor betrifft - klar wird der erkannt. Mach den dran, du wirst dich dran gewöhnen und bald nen größeren kaufen, spätestens beim streamen sind 2 Monitore pflicht.

Afterburner zeigt zwar alles an, aber sobald du raustabbst, ist die Last runter weil du auf dem Desktop bist^^ Daher ist ein zweiter Monitor da hilfreich einfach weil man realtime sieht was los ist.

Und nein, deine Hardware ist nicht zu schwach. Gerade die CPU hat ihre Stärke in dem was für streaming wichtig ist - multithreaded video encoding. Natürlich gibts schnellere, aber selbst ein 6700k ist da nicht VIEL schneller, da müsstest du schon zu Broadwell-E 6core CPU greifen um einen deutlichen Abstand zu sehen. Warte mal bis Zen da ist, Polaris-Karten, Pascal-Karten (die 1080 ist ja gerade so mit einem Fuß draussen) und Broadwell-E.

Meine generelle Empfehlung für Streamer die halbwegs auf hohe Qualität zielen:
Gib für die CPU genau so viel aus wie für die GPU.
Hast du ne MittelklasseGPU wie ne 1070, solltest du auch eine 350€-CPU reinsetzen. Gehst du "all in" mit ner wassergekühlten 1080Ti oder SLI, sollte auch die CPU entsprechend bis 1000€ gehen. Klingt pervers, aber streaming hängt nur von der CPU ab, die GPU ist nur dafür da, um das Spiel so aussehen zu lassen wie du willst und genug FPS zu liefern. 

Wegen der Bitrate: wenn du VBR (variable bitrate) verwendest, stellst du die Qualität ein und der Encoder nimmt sich dann so viel Bitrate wie nötig ist um die Qualität zu halten. Ergebniss ist eine schwankende Bitrate, die bei ruhigen Szenen deutlich absackt. Für Aufnahmen ist das nicht schlecht, für den Stream ist das Gift.

CBR (constant bitrate) ist für streaming optimal, weil man durchgehend seine Bitrate hält, es gibt keine Spikes die eine Internetverbindung überlasten können (dein Upload oder den Server blah). 

Teste erstmal CBR durch, sieh dir an wie dir die Qualität bei 30000kbps gefällt. Das Ziel: so nah wie möglich an das Original, aber noch benutzbare Datengrößen.
Nimmst du RAW (unkomprimiert) auf, kommen schnell mehrere hundert GB für ne Stunde raus bei der Aufnahme, das ist nicht nur unmöglich (und unnötig) beim hochladen, sondern auch recht egal für Youtube-Videos die sowieso noch mal von Youtube komprimiert werden. Bei 4K siehts anders aus, aber davon reden wir hier noch net


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2016)

Oder man startet das Afterburner-OSD, wenn man keinen 2. Bildschirm hat.

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. - ComputerBase Forum

Nicht dass Du das übliche FX8-AMD-Problem hast.


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich meinte eigentlich OSD. Das geht bequem auch mit einem Monitor. 
Das mit den Einstellungen werde ich alles heute mal probieren. 

Jetzt aber die Frage: Was für ein "übliches" Problem bei FX8-AMDs?
Ich hab diesen Monat bereits neuen RAM, neue SSD und ein neues Board gekauft. Viel mehr wollte 
ich eigentlic hbis zum neuen PC nicht mehr ausgeben.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2016)

Das übliche FX8-Problem ist: Die Spawas auf den Boards sind bei vielen Boards nicht darauf ausgelegt einen FX8 dauerhaft unter Last mit ausreichend Spannung zu versorgen.
Irgendwann geben sie auf (weil sie zu warm werden) und dann taktet die CPU runter (und das obwohl die CPU nicht mal lauwarm wird).

Wenn Du bei einer Anwendung die MASSIV CPU-Power benötig nach einiger Zeit immer öfter Framedrops hast, dann hört sich das für mich ganz klar nach einem CPU-Takt-Problem an.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Das sieht man halt auch im Afterburner, sollte die CPU unter Last runtertakten, ohne das sie zu heiß läuft, ist das Board am Limit. 
Sollte man auch prüfen. Gerade als Streamer ist man auf stabil arbeitende Hardware angewiesen (Software kriegste nie so stabil wie nötig, nicht so wie die aktuell Updates, Patches usw. ausrollen). 

Wegen dem Umstieg - warte mal bis zum Ende des Jahres, aktuell stehen sehr viele Sachen an und es lohnt sich zu warten, speziell weil deine Kiste eigentlich alles schafft, nur eben nicht maxed out bis zum umfallen


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Zumindest meine Hardware scheint von Werk an auszureichen. Immerhin ein kleiner Trost für mich. Und maximale Auslastung, davon war ich eh nie Fan. 
Ich muss aber eh noch einige Zeit warten, da ich mir nach und nach die Teile für einen neuen PC zusammenspare. Also passt das auch bis zum Jahresende. 

Zum AMD Problem, das hatte ich tatsächlich erst kürzlich, daher auch der Kauf eines neuen Boards.
Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...e-beim-spielen-und-aufnehmen-von-spielen.html

Unterm Strich hat mein Board einfach nicht mehr hergegeben. Also bin ich ab in die Kaufberatung und dort hat man mir 
dieses Board hier empfohlen ---> ASRock 970A-G/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist eindeutig besser und naja, zumindest bei meinen bisherigen WoW-Aufnahmen habe ich jetzt konstant gute Leistung ohne Fps-Einbrüche.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2016)

Dann kennst Du ja das "Problem" und weißt worauf Du achten musst.
Hättest Du ja eigentlich schon mal präventiv machen können.


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab mir das Board diesen Monat erst neu gekauft und schlichtweg niemals damit gerechnet, dass das Problem jetzt erneut auftreten könnte. 
Ich dachte, du meintest vielleicht ein anderes, weiteres Problem.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Naja das ist eigentlich das einzige bekannte Problem mit den großen FX, die kamen später mit mehr TDP und die Spannungsversorgung auf vielen Boards war denen einfach nicht gewachsen. Das zeigt sich im Normalbetrieb, aber besonders beim OC mit Spannungserhöhung, da brennts halt. Guter Airflow kann das Problem minimieren, aber im Sommer bei hohen Raumtemperaturen wundern sich die Leute auf ein mal das die CPU den Takt net halten kann, weil die SpaWas halt 10° heißer sind als im Winter


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Hm, wie es aussieht, habe ich tatsächlich wieder das selbe Problem wie vorher. Die CPU taktet regelmäßig runter. Und das trotz neuem und besseren Mainboard. 
Super, da freut man sich doch. Und nun? Ich bin ratlos.


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2016)

Das gleiche an Tips wie im anderen Thread.
Den Turbo im Bios abschalten. Für bessere Kühlung der Spawas sorgen.


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Und dieser Dark Rock TF von Be quiet ist wirklich so viel stärker und besser als mein derzeitiger Thermalright Macho 90? 
Gut, vom Preis her sollte das der Fall sein aber ich frage lieber nochmal nach, weil ich halt keine Ahnung hab. 
Möchte mir nämlich nicht immer wieder neue Sachen kaufen, die am Ende doch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis liefern. 

Was für ein Turbo in Bios? Davon war im anderen Thread nicht die Rede. Jedenfalls habe ich da nichts gefunden. Oder 
meinst du den Ratschlag, die CPU zu undervolten?


----------



## HisN (24. Mai 2016)

Das kommt aufs gleiche raus. Ich hab leider keinen AMD und kann es Dir nicht vorbeten.
Schaltest Du den Turbo aus, bekommt die CPU weniger Spannung.

Und ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Luftkühlung und welches AMD-Board nun toll ist.
Was ich weiß sind:

Es sind immer die gleichen Symptome
Es sind fast ausschließlich FX8

Und das Forum ist voll davon^^


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Okay sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass mein Problem so oft hier vertreten ist.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Mai 2016)

Du musst für airflow sorgen, vor allem um die Spannungswandler auf dem Board. Ansonsten knickt dir die CPU weg bei steigender Last (und streaming lastet die CPU weit härter aus als die meisten Spiele). 
Geht nicht anders, entweder richtig oder gar net.


----------



## Shadow315 (24. Mai 2016)

Airflow heißt wohl Gehäuselüfter? 
Das zusammen mit dem mir im anderen Thread vorgeschlagenen Kühler? ---> Be quiet Dark Rock TF: Hochpreisiger Top-Blower-Kuhler verfugbar [Update]

Ich habe momentan nur einen Lüfter vorne am Gehäuse. Wird dann wohl nicht reichen, stimmts?


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2016)

Wird nicht reichen. Du musst dafür sorgen das die heiße Luft vom Board wegkommt. Und Top-Blower ist da extrem hilfreich, der ist zwar net so stark für die CPU, aber löst dein Problem.


----------



## Shadow315 (25. Mai 2016)

Der Be quiet Top-Blower alleine würde schon reichen oder muss ich zusätzlich noch Gehäuselüfter kaufen? Wenn ich jetzt erneut Geld ausgeben muss,
dann will ich aber auch sicher gehen, dass diesmal alles abgedeckt ist. Ich will diese ganzen Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Der Be quiet Top-Blower alleine würde schon reichen oder muss ich zusätzlich noch Gehäuselüfter kaufen? Wenn ich jetzt erneut Geld ausgeben muss,
> dann will ich aber auch sicher gehen, dass diesmal alles abgedeckt ist. Ich will diese ganzen Probleme nicht mehr.



Der sollte reichen. Die Gehäuselüfter kannst du jederzeit nachrüsten, mach dir keinen Kopf darüber.


----------



## Shadow315 (25. Mai 2016)

Okay dankeschön vielmals. 
Danke generell für all die liebe Hilfe. Kann gar nicht oft genug betonen, wie sehr ich dieses 
Forum hier feier. Danke, liebe Leute.


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Oh man, ich werde glaub ich noch total bescheuert und schizophren. 

Weil mir das alles keine Ruhe gelassen hat, habe ich nochmal die CPU-Taktrate bei anderne Spielen beobachtet, während den Aufnahmen und da war alles 
total stabil. Ab und zu hat mal der ein oder andere Kern kurz runtergetaktet aber alles in allem, alles problemlos. Die Framerate war durchgehend im grünen Bereich.

Dann hab ich nochmal Outlast getestet. Es gibt sowohl eine 32bit als auch eine 64bit Anwendung. Beim letzten Test habe ich die 64bit Anwendung gestartet.
Jetzt habe ich die 32bit Anwendung getestet und da hatte ich quasi durchgehend stabile 60fps. Daraufhin habe ich erneut die 64bit Anwendung getestet,
die aber nicht ganz so stabil lief. Da kam es öfters vor, dass einige Kerne runtergetaktet sind und die Frames dann von 60 runter auf 48 fielen. Aber das auch 
relativ kurz. 

Was aber trotzdem bleibt: Die Videos ruckeln leicht. Das erste Video, das ich mit OBS aufgenommen habe, sowieso. Aber auch die jetzigen Video ruckeln irgendwie.
Im anderen Forum hieß es, das liegt am K-Lite Codec, den ich mir kürzlich installiert hatte. 
Ich zitiere:


> Das K-lite Codecpack ist ungefähr so wie ein Trojaner der sich in dein System frisst. In diesem Fall frisst es sich in dein DirectShow System (eine Schnittstelle die für das Codieren und Decodieren von Videos zuständig ist) und überschreibt dieses mit veralteten und sich gegenseitig blockierenden Codecs und Filter die verhindern, dass sämtliche Programme die auf DirectShow zugreifen (Videoplayer, Videoschnittprogramme, ...) vernünftig Videos einlesen oder schreiben können.
> 
> Das einzige was da noch hilft ist ein komplettes Löschen vom Betriebssystem



Auf die Nachfrage, ob man den K-Lite Codec nicht einfach wieder deinstallieren kann, wurde mir folgendes gesagt:


> K-Lite überschreibt interne Windows Filter und Codecs.
> Wenn du es deinstallierst dann werden diese gelöschte, die alten aber nicht mehr hergestellt.
> 
> Möglicherweise würde ein Wiederherstellungspunkt noch funktionieren.
> Ansonsten müsstest du in der Registry sämtlicher Einträge neu schreiben, was selbst einen Programmier mehrere Tage beschäftigen würde.



Zum Zeitpunkt dieser Antwort hatte ich bereits den K-Lite Codec wieder ganz normal deinstalliert, weil es einfach ewig gedauert hat, bis man 
mir darauf geantwortet hat. 

Den K-Lite Codec hatte ich vor etlichen Jahren mal installiert und gar keine Probleme, allerdings habe ich zu der Zeit auch nicht viel mit Videos erstellen 
zu tun gehabt. Dass dieser Codec aber so schlecht sein soll, habe ich jetzt zum ersten mal gelesen. Ansonsten lese ich nur gute Meinungen darüber. 

Das ist mir alles zu hoch.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Na was haste gedacht, anwerfen und losstreamen? Das kannste bei ner PS4 machen 
Am PC muss man etwas rumfummeln, das meiste lässt sich aber relativ leicht lösen wenn man nicht komplett auf den Kopf gefallen ist. Es braucht halt nur Zeit und die richtigen Schlagwörter für Google.
Da jeder PC anders ist, kommt das schon vor das man solche Späße mit der Software oder Hardware hat und nicht kapiert wo es klemmt.

Wir sind hier im PCGHX Forum, viele User hier sind nicht nur erfahren, sondern lieben auch solche Herausforderungen.
Auch haben viele Streamer 1-2-3-viele Freunde/Moderatoren/Kollegen die sich um so was kümmern, ich kenne viele große Streamer die bei weitem nicht alles mit dem PC machen können was eigentlich ansteht - die brüllen dann auf dem Stream nach einem bestimmten Moderator, der sich um die Grütze kümmert


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Alles kann man nicht wissen, das stimmt schon. Und das meiste Wissen habe ich ja auch ehrlich gesagt hier aus dem Forum. 
Aber wie es mit neuen Problemen so ist, sind es immer neue Probleme, die man vorher nicht hatte. 

Das mit den richtigen Einstellungen für OBS wurde ja längst geklärt. Ob die Hardware an sich zum Streamen reicht, ebenfalls. 
Jetzt ist im Grunde zur offen, ob das mit dem K-Lite Codec wirklich so schlimm ist? Im Grunde wäre eine Neuinstallation von
Windows jetzt kein Weltuntergang, denn die meisten wichtigen Programme habe ich eh nicht auf meine Systemplatte installiert. 
Auf Laufwerk C sind halt nur Windows und die Spiele, die ich aufnehme. 

Allerdings will ich trotzdem nicht unnötig Windows neu installieren. Ist ja immerhin auch keine Sache von 5 Minuten.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Ob der K-Lite bei dir Ärger macht, kannst nur du rausfinden. Ich hatte mit dem nie Ärger gehabt. Allerdings habe ich eine Kiste die schneller ist als deine, auch meine alte CPU (4770k) war deinem FX schon etwas überlegen und das war mir nicht genug. 
Hier kann man also schon darüber reden das ich einige Probleme einfach nicht merke wegen dem deutlich schnelleren Unterbau, die GPU ist ja etwa gleich schnell, die ist aber nur für die Spiele zuständig.
Es kann bei dir alles mögliche sein.
So lange alle anderen Spiele laufen, Outlast aber net, tippe ich mal auf Outlast^^


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Ja, ich brauche dringend eine neue Kiste. Aber das dauert ja noch ein bisschen. 
Wie gesagt, mich wurmt jetzt das mit den ruckelnden Videos. Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als 
Windows neu aufzusetzen. Blöd.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Ja Windoofs neu installieren wirkt manchmal Wunder.
Wie gesagt, die ruckelnden Videos können wegen allem entstehen. 

Was ich noch anraten kann:
Logs von den Aufnahmen/Streaming in das offizielle OBS-Forum zu posten, nur auf englisch (ich helfe wenns nötig wird) und dort nachfragen. Die Jungs da sind etwas besser drauf spezialisiert, diese Fehler zu beseitigen, ich kann hingegen mehr bei Hardwareproblemen sowie generellen Streaming-Fragen helfen. 

Die neue Kiste sollte auf jeden Fall gegen Ende des Jahres da sein, es kommt einfach zu viel neue Hardware und umstieg auf neue Fertigung blah, neue Architektur beim Zen, es lohnt sich. "Blöder" Zeitpunkt würde ich sagen, gerade wenn es in den Fingern juckt.
In deinem Fall ist es aber so das die Hardware generell ausreichend ist, nur muss man guggen was halt die Probleme verursacht.

Noch 2 Tipps für später: es gibt die Möglichkeit, 2 PCs für Streaming zu nutzen ohne zusätzliche Hardware. Du kannst also deinen alten PC als Encoding-PC verwenden wofür der auch locker taugt, die Spiele laufen dann auf dem neuen PC.
Und solltest du dich für einen StreamingPC entscheiden und etwas Geld investieren, rate ich dir zu einem X99-System mit nem 6Kerner (Broadwell-E) oder Zen (sollte dieser gut werden). Während die Spiele mit mehr als 4 Kernen selten was anfangen können, profitiert der x264 Encoder sehr stark davon, man kann weit mehr Qualität rausholen.
Da die CPU nicht wesentlich mehr kostet als ein 6700k und beim RAM ist es nahezu egal ob man 2 oder 4 Riegel nimmt (bei gleicher Kapazität), ist nur das Motherboard teuer. Aber lohnt sich, hält länger bzw lässt sich besser verkaufen. Eine dicke & leise Kühlung ist für einen Streamer sowieso wichtig, wegen der hohen Last und Lautstärke.


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Okay, erstmal werde ich dann Windows neu installieren. 
Die neuen OBS Einstellungen habe ich ja noch gar nicht ausprobiert. Werde ich erstmal nach der Neuinstallation machen. 

Kurze Frage aber dazu nochmal: Ich hatte ja vorher die Aufnahmen als .avi gespeichert. Diese konnten allerdings von keinem meiner 
Player abgespielt werden. Das war auch überhaupt der Grund, warum ich mir den K-Lite gezogen habe. Muss man zwingend 
in .avi abspeichern? 

Den neuen PC kann ich mir eh noch nicht sofort holen, ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich da günstig 
davonkomme. Abgesehen davon, dass ich diesmal wirklich weniger sparen will und mir dafür aber wirklich mehr Leistung auf Dauer zulege. 
Heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich das Geld so zum Fenster rauswerfen will aber bisher war bei mir an erster Stelle immer die Frage, wo 
kann ich am meisten sparen? Schont das Geld aber naja, auf Dauer auch keine Lösung.

In Sachen Kühlung  sollte ich wirklich mal an eine Wasserkühlung denken, oder?


----------



## HisN (26. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du eine Wakü verbaust, dann fällt jeglicher Luftstrom zu den Spawas weg ....
Die sollten dann wohl mit in die Wakü.


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte immer, eine Wasserkühlung ist die beste Lösung?
Ist ja wenn, dann auch nur beim nächsten PC eine Option.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, eine Wasserkühlung ist die beste Lösung?
> Ist ja wenn, dann auch nur beim nächsten PC eine Option.



Die Wasserkühlung ist die beste Option für die Teile wo die WaKü eben einen Waterblock hat. 
Das Problem: Die Spannungswandler sind auf dem Motherboard, es gibt zwar Waterblocks dafür, aber das geht ins Geld und für viele Boards gibts das gar nicht.
So sieht das aus:
EK-MOSFET ASUS X99 - Acetal+Nickel  – EK Webshop

Dazu kommen Fittings + Schlauch um dies in einen bereits existierenden Kreislauf zu integrieren, also kommen wir da in Bereiche wo auch ein Top Blow Kühler drin ist - diesen kannste aber später benutzen, der Waterblock ist aber nur auf dieses Board beschränkt.

Wegen den Files: als .avi speichern ist die beste Lösung, OBS kann noch FLV aber das beißt sich hier und da mit diversen Sachen. Nimm den VLC Player, der kann so gut wie alles abspielen.


----------



## Shadow315 (26. Mai 2016)

Okay, über Wasserkühlung werde ich mir dann erst Gedanken machen, wenn es soweit ist. 

Zu .avi: Genau das war ja das Problem. Ich hab den VLC Player eigentlich als standard Player und konnte die Aufnahmen trotzdem nicht abspielen. 
Sound war zu hören, aber kein Bild zu sehen. Jedesmal die Fehlermeldung, dass ein Codec nicht unterstützt wird. Habe es leider nicht mehr genau
in Erinnerung. 

Wie gesagt, genau das war überhaupt erst der Grund, warum ich mir K-Lite gezogen hab. 
Ging aber wirklich mit keinem Player.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Installier Windows mal neu, mach alles sauber, das wird einige Probleme lösen. Wenn du es eh vor hast, ist das nicht verkehrt. 

Wenn du später eine gute Konfiguration für einen WorkstationPC mit Übertaktung willst (was halt für Streamer mit 1 PC das beste ist), kannste hier ruhig nen Thread dazu aufmachen. 
Ich würde mich aber aktuell drauf konzentrieren, deine vorhandene Hardware & Software gut hinzubekommen, denn zu schwach ist sie nicht, 720p 60FPS streams sind damit definitiv möglich, genau wie hochwertige Aufnahmen von Spielen in 1080p 60FPS mit hoher Bandbreite. Willst du auf höchstem Level streamen, kostet dich das schon ordentlich Geld, mit den aktuell bissigen Preisen geht da nicht viel unter 2000€, mit WaKü wird man auch weit drüber liegen, deswegen überleg dir das Setup mit 2PCs (wie man das einrichtet, kann ich dir später sagen). Das hat zwar einen hohen Stromverbrauch sowie höhere Hitzeentwicklung (der 2 PC kann im anderen Raum stehen wenn nötig), aber man spart an der Hardware und deine alte Hardware taugt wunderbar dafür, weil die FX Prozessoren gut mit dem x264 Encoder zurechtkommen, das liegt denen.

Noch was: du könntest versuchen die CPU zu undervolten, das würde ebenfalls die Spannungsversorgung auf dem Board entlasten. 
Die Idee dahinter: jede CPU braucht andere Spannungen um einen bestimmten Takt zu halten. Anstatt wie beim OC den Takt anzuheben und die Spannungen auch um den Takt zu halten, wird hier der Takt entweder gleich gelassen oder gar gesenkt und die Spannungen so weit gesenkt wie möglich. Effekt: weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Abwärme, die VRM auf dem Board werden entlastet. Das nimmt etwas Zeit in Anspruch, da man jede Änderung testen muss und für nen Streamer muss das System sehr stabil sein - also richte dich auf lange Bench/Stresstests ein wenn das gewollt ist.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Mai 2016)

Was du auch versuchen könntest um lokal aufzunehmen:

OBS branch with AMD VCE support. | Open Broadcaster Software


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Was du auch versuchen könntest um lokal aufzunehmen:
> 
> OBS branch with AMD VCE support. | Open Broadcaster Software



Kann, muss nicht. 
Das ist ein höchst experimenteller Weg, der funzt manchmal nicht so wie geplant. Daher hab ich das mal ausgelassen, der TE muss eh seine CPU & Software in Ordnung bringen^^


----------



## Gimmick (26. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Kann, muss nicht.
> Das ist ein höchst experimenteller Weg, der funzt manchmal nicht so wie geplant. Daher hab ich das mal ausgelassen, der TE muss eh seine CPU & Software in Ordnung bringen^^



Höchst experimentell ist übertrieben hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert, als ich noch ne AMD hatte.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Höchst experimentell ist übertrieben hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert, als ich noch ne AMD hatte.



Es gibt schon Gründe warum das nicht im offiziellen Release ist, weil das auch heftige Probleme hat, gerade bei Spielen die der Grafikkarte richtig Feuer machen und sie auf 100% Auslastung treiben, bricht der Encoder weg. 
Quicksync bzw NVenc von Intel und Nvidia funktionieren da viel besser.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Gründe warum das nicht im offiziellen Release ist, weil das auch heftige Probleme hat, gerade bei Spielen die der Grafikkarte richtig Feuer machen und sie auf 100% Auslastung treiben, bricht der Encoder weg.
> Quicksync bzw NVenc von Intel und Nvidia funktionieren da viel besser.



Das wird wohl nicht der Grund sein.
CPU encoding ist sowieso langsam und nvenc bricht auch auch ein.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nicht der Grund sein.
> CPU encoding ist sowieso langsam und nvenc bricht auch auch ein.



Doch das ist der Grund. 
NVenc bricht nicht ein und CPU encoding ist nicht zu langsam, das ist die einzige brauchbare Methode um zu streamen. 
OBS ist zum streamen da, nicht zum aufnehmen, deswegen kommt da nur das rein was auch da sein soll. AMD VCE hat sich als instabil erwiesen, lies mal im Forum bei denen genau^^


----------



## Gimmick (27. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Doch das ist der Grund.
> NVenc bricht nicht ein und CPU encoding ist nicht zu langsam, das ist die einzige brauchbare Methode um zu streamen.
> OBS ist zum streamen da, nicht zum aufnehmen, deswegen kommt da nur das rein was auch da sein soll. AMD VCE hat sich als instabil erwiesen, lies mal im Forum bei denen genau^^



Also ich habe mit meiner 290 damals ohne Probleme bei 100% GPU-Last in FHD und 60fps aufnemen können über AMD VCE in OBS und MSI Afterburner. Mit meiner 980ti sind meine Ansprüche an die Settings auch ein wenig gestiegen und ich hatte schon den Fall, dass keine richtige Aufnahme mehr möglich war (nur so 10fps im Video) obwohl ich ingame noch ~50fps hatte. Senken der Settings für höhere fps haben das Problem beseitigt.

CPU-Encoding bricht zwangsweise ein wenn die CPU Last durch das Spiel/andere Software entsprechend hoch ist. 

Wenn es da noch andere Instabilitäten gibt, okay meinetwegen. Ich bezweifel nur, dass die reine Leistungsfähigkeit darüber entscheidet ob ein Feature in OBS aufgenommen wird, wo doch CPU-Encoding rein von der CPU-Leistung abhängt und eben auch extrem schlecht sein kann. 

Zum Streamen sind sowohl nvenc als auch VCE nicht zu gebrauchen weil die Bildqualität bei niedriger Bitrate zu schlecht wird. 

Und doch es ist auch zum Aufnehmen da. Es bietet ja nicht umsonst die Funktion inklusive der Möglichkeit eine dauerhafte Replaybufferaufnahme zu machen.


----------



## Shadow315 (28. Mai 2016)

So, hab heute erstmal den PC neu aufgesetzt und Windows 7 neu installiert, nachdem ich vorher radikal die SSD formatiert hab. 
Wollte Windows nicht einfach drüberinstallieren. Interessanterweise konnte ich die vorhandene OBS Aufnahme auch direkt mit
dem VLC Player abspielen, ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen. Habe natürlich dazu keine weiteren Codecs mehr installiert.
Die Aufnahme ist natürlich weiterhin voller Ruckler, weil die Aufnahme selbst wohl gescheitert ist. 

Jetzt werde ich mir für kommende Woche den Top-Blower von Be quiet bestellen und dann alles nochmal von Anfang an versuchen. 

Kurze Frage zu OBS:
Wenn ich streame, wird das doch auf Twitch gespeichert unter ältere Übertragungen oder so. Kann man die
hinterher nicht downloaden, nach Belieben cutten und dann als LP auf YouTube hochladen? Oder geht da zuviel Qualität verloren?
Ist halt so eine Überlegung von mir gewesen. So könnte man doch zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, oder?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> So, hab heute erstmal den PC neu aufgesetzt und Windows 7 neu installiert, nachdem ich vorher radikal die SSD formatiert hab.
> Wollte Windows nicht einfach drüberinstallieren. Interessanterweise konnte ich die vorhandene OBS Aufnahme auch direkt mit
> dem VLC Player abspielen, ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen. Habe natürlich dazu keine weiteren Codecs mehr installiert.
> Die Aufnahme ist natürlich weiterhin voller Ruckler, weil die Aufnahme selbst wohl gescheitert ist.
> ...



Die kannst du bei Twitch "schneiden" und uploaden. Das schneiden bezieht sich nur drauf, nen Ausschnitt zu bekommen.
Runterladen geht über Umwege und ist beschissen.

IMMER eine lokale Kopie anfertigen. Da du beim streamen mit einer geringen Bandbreite arbeitest und OBS genau so aufnimmt wie du streamst (selbe Einstellungen damit der net 2x encoden muss), nehmen die Files nicht viel Platz weg.
Halbes Jahr streamen hat bei mir etwa 800GB gefressen, das ist jetzt nix worüber man sich aufregen müsste. Eine 4TB Platte reicht für ne halbe Ewigkeit wenn man das archivieren will.


----------



## Shadow315 (28. Mai 2016)

Also geht das dann doch nicht so bequem, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. 

Lokale Kopie anfertigen heißt also, streamen und aufnehmen zur selben Zeit? Geht das nicht zusätzlich auf die Leistung?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Also geht das dann doch nicht so bequem, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen.
> 
> Lokale Kopie anfertigen heißt also, streamen und aufnehmen zur selben Zeit? Geht das nicht zusätzlich auf die Leistung?



Nö, weil der encoder eh arbeitet.
Das einzige was belastet wird, ist die Festplatte/SSD wohin geschrieben wird. Da man aber mit maximal 4000kbps schreibt (nicht vergessen, twitch.tv erlaubt maximal 3500+128, youtube gaming kann mehr, aber empfohlen ist wieder 3500 und deine Zuschauer müssen das auch runterladen können), ist das egal - 3,5Mbit/s lassen sich auch auf einen langsamen USB2.0 Stick schreiben wenn man es drauf anlegt.

Die Nachteile: man schreibt mit der Qualität mit der man auch streamt. Lässt sich umgehen wenn man z.B. Shadowplay verwendet.
Vorteile: die geringe Datengröße macht das konvertieren für spätere Uploads überflüssig, das geschnittene Video ist direkt klein genug fürs hochladen.


----------



## Shadow315 (29. Mai 2016)

Shadowplay ist aber nur für Nvidia Karten, dürfte für mich also ausfallen. 
Ich hab irgendwann mal was über VCE (?) gelesen, also quasi das Gegenstück zu Shadowplay, aber
sicher bin ich mir da momentan nicht mehr. Schon etwas her. 

Wollte generell auch fertige Videos über die Grafikkarte rendern, aber TMPGenc bietet diese 
Möglichkeit nicht an. Aber das ist wohl eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Shadow315 (29. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub, ich hab jetzt wieder ein neues Problem. 

Habe ja Windows7 komplett neu aufgesetzt, SSD formatiert und frisch installiert. Die beiden HDDs habe ich so gelassen. 
Nach der Installation habe ich mich etwas gewundert, warum jetzt auf einmal Laufwerk D und E, also die beiden HDDs
vertauscht waren. Konnte ich mir nicht erklären, weil ich in Bios lediglich 1st Boot auf mein DVD-Laufwerk gestellt hab. 

Aber naja, das ist ja nicht das Problem. War heute in Bios um zu gucken, ob ich da was verstellen kann und hab dann nochmal 
so ein wenig gestöbert, als mir aufgefallen ist, dass meine CPU 70 Grad heiß sein soll. 
Habe dann Windows gestartet, mir sowohl Core-Temp als auch Hardwaremonitor gezogen und beide haben das bestätigt. 

Natürlich hab ich dann den PC runtergefahren, abgebaut und erstmal geprüft, ob irgendwas mit meinem Kühler nicht richtig ist. 
Dem war aber nicht so. Der Kühler saß richtig und die Wärmeleitpaste war auch nicht unauffällig. 
Habe aber dennoch alles saubergemacht und neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf. 

Jetzt schwankt die Temperatur zwischen 55-61° im Leerlauf. Also 61° war das höchste. Normal aber so 55°. Das ist doch trotzdem 
nicht normal, oder? Ist meine CPU hinüber? 
Das hört einfach nicht auf mit den Problemen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2016)

Erstmal, gugg ob sie im idle runtertaktet oder mit max. Takt arbeitet.
Dann guggst du auf die Spannungen, hast du die CPU getaktet (hart) wird sie ihren Takt und ihre Spannung konstant halten.
Dazu sind die Temps etwas zu hoch, also wird wohl die Spannung etwas hoch sein.

Die CPU ist nicht hinüber, sie wird aber drosseln wenn sie zu warm wird. 
Ab 70°C mögen AMD nicht mehr so richtig, Intel geht höher.


----------



## Shadow315 (29. Mai 2016)

Okay ich habe jetzt mal HWiNFO gestartet. Also der Takt steht, Temperatur zwischen 53-55 Grad. 
Ich selbst habe bisher noch nie etwas übertaktet, wenn du davon gesprochen hast.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2016)

Trotzdem gugg was im BIOS los ist, die CPU sollte im idle runtertakten und weit weniger anzeigen.
Kann sein das da einige Stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert sind oder dein Board brutale Spannungen anlegt die so nicht nötig sind.
An sich ist das nicht kritisch, aber kühler ist immer besser. Ich würde unter 40°C im idle anpeilen und etwa 60°C unter Last, bedenkt man was die CPU verbraucht, das sie verlötet ist und ziemlich groß - das sollte gehen.
Was haste noch mal für nen Kühler drauf?
Eventuell ist der Kühler nicht richtig festgezogen oder sitzt leicht schief, wir können nicht hellsehen. Also ab ins BIOS und guggen was da los ist^^


----------



## Shadow315 (29. Mai 2016)

Nach den heutigen 70 Grad über Core Temp habe ich den PC doch aufgemacht und nachgeguckt. Der Kühler saß korrekt und fest auf der CPU. Hab trotzdem nochmal
alles runtergenommen, sauber gemacht, neue WLP drauf und sehr penibel darauf geachtet, dass alles richtig sitzt. Mittlerweile habe ich da eigentlich schon genug Übung.
Abgesehen davon, habe ich den Thermalright Macho 90 ---> Thermalright Macho 90 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  -  da kann man nicht viel bzw gar nichts
bei der Montage falsch machen. 

Aber gut, ich gucke dann mal ins Bios, obwohl ich mich da nicht so heimisch fühle.


EDIT:
So, habe jetzt mal ein wenig geguckt aber wirklich schlau bin ich nicht geworden. Abgesehen davon, dass
Bios mir eine doch höhere Temperatur meiner CPU anzeigt. 
Ich habe zur Not mit meinem Handy vier Bilder gemacht, die eventuell interessant sein könnten.
Sorry dafür, dass ich keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Mai 2016)

Du hast Overclock Mode auf Auto, kein Wunder. Das Ding prügelt dir alles hoch was da ist. Schalte das aus, willste OC; mach das per Hand...


----------



## Shadow315 (30. Mai 2016)

Ich war eigentlich nie ein Freun vom Overklocking. Weil damals war es noch so, dass dann erstmal sofort jegliche Garantie verloren ging und ich 
außerdem Gefahr lief, dass ich mein System quasi verbrenne. Das hat irgendwie geprägt.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich nie ein Freun vom Overklocking. Weil damals war es noch so, dass dann erstmal sofort jegliche Garantie verloren ging und ich
> außerdem Gefahr lief, dass ich mein System quasi verbrenne. Das hat irgendwie geprägt.



OC ist weder gefährlich noch führt das sofort zum Garantieverlust (weil das halt kaum nachweisbar ist). 
OC erfordert aber gute Hardware, gute Kühlung und etwas mehr Ahnung als einfach nur zusammenschrauben und einschalten.
Siehe da: Auto-Einstellungen wissen nicht wieviel Spannung deine CPU wirklich braucht, also schieben die so viel Saft drauf das es sicher funktioniert. Das ist aber meistens zu viel, selbst für OC würde man weniger Spannung anlegen als das was das BIOS selbst anlegt.
Das Problem ist aber nicht neu und auch nicht auf einen Hersteller beschränkt, das betrifft auch Intel und alle Boards. 
Gibt genug Threads mit "CPU zu heiß" wo sich rausstellt das deren BIOS einfach mal zu viel Spannung draufgibt, was aber gar nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Shadow315 (30. Mai 2016)

Mit früher meinte ich auch so 2002-2003, als ich von Intel auf AMD umgestiegen bin. Da habe ich mir einen PC in so einem kleinen Laden 
zusammenstellen lassen un der Typ da hat mir das mit dem OC so erklärt. 

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, was stell ich da in BIOS überhaupt um? Ich habe mir das mal angeguckt und einige Sachen sind nichtmal auf maximum eingestellt. 
Für mich sind das noch alles böhmische Dörfer.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Mit früher meinte ich auch so 2002-2003, als ich von Intel auf AMD umgestiegen bin. Da habe ich mir einen PC in so einem kleinen Laden
> zusammenstellen lassen un der Typ da hat mir das mit dem OC so erklärt.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, was stell ich da in BIOS überhaupt um? Ich habe mir das mal angeguckt und einige Sachen sind nichtmal auf maximum eingestellt.
> Für mich sind das noch alles böhmische Dörfer.



Das ist eigentlich nicht schwer, schalte das aus was ich vorher erwähnt habe. Dein BIOS taktet automatisch hoch und hat auch die passenden Obergrenzen auf den Bildern die du vorher gepostet hast.
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir einfach mal eine beliebige OC-Anleitung für die FX zu lesen. Damit du verstehst was da wie funktioniert und was eingestellt werden soll.
Direkte Werte kann ich dir nicht geben, weil die Spannungen für jede CPU unterschiedlich sind, das musst du selbst testen was deine CPU mag.


----------



## Shadow315 (30. Mai 2016)

Okay vielen Dank. Dann werde ich da mal mein Glück versuchen. 

Wie sieht das jetzt mit dem Top-Loader von Be quiet aus? Den schon trotz alldem aber noch kaufen, oder?


----------



## cryon1c (30. Mai 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Okay vielen Dank. Dann werde ich da mal mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> Wie sieht das jetzt mit dem Top-Loader von Be quiet aus? Den schon trotz alldem aber noch kaufen, oder?



Mach erstmal deine CPU stabil, den kannste jederzeit bestellen. Die zu hohe Spannung hat auch eine höhere Temperatur der Spannungsversorgung auf dem Board als Folge. Gugg was da erstmal rauskommt.
Was für dich hier interessant wäre: undervolting, was das ist und wie man das zubereitet - die Infos sind überall im Netz. Ich würde speziell nach dem FX sowie deinem BIOS suchen damit das leichter fällt.
Da du sowieso nicht übertakten willst, ist es eine gute Idee die Spannungen so weit wie möglich zu senken.


----------



## Shadow315 (30. Mai 2016)

Alles klar. Dankeschön, da hab ich ja noch was vor mir. 


EDIT:
Hier gibt es doch auch ein OC-Unterforum. Da kann ich doch direkt mal hin, oder nicht?


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juni 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dankeschön, da hab ich ja noch was vor mir.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Hier gibt es doch auch ein OC-Unterforum. Da kann ich doch direkt mal hin, oder nicht?



Jup. Allerdings reicht dir auch eine gute Anleitung, du musst nicht im Forum rumbuddeln dafür. 
Die Idee ist halt deinem BIOS zu sagen was los ist und alles genau einzustellen, das wird etwas dauern da man die Stabilität testen muss und jede CPU halt andere Spannungen haben will


----------



## Shadow315 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir gerade eben ein Tutorial auf YouTube angeguckt zum Thema OC. Einfach, um überhaupt erstmal ein wenig zu verstehen, was da überhaupt passiert. 
Dann ist mir das mit dem Multiplikator aufgefallen. Hab mal direkt nachgeguckt. Standardmäßig ist der Multiplikator beim FX 8320 auf x17.5 eingestellt, sodass er mit 3.500 taktet. 
Mit dem Programm CPU-Z habe ich gesehen, dass der Multiplikator auf 18.5 stand. Hab das gerade in Bios geändert und promt ist die Temperatur meiner CPU jetzt 
auf 40°-45° im Idle.

War das jetzt wirklich schon alles? Wäre ja ein Traum.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juni 2016)

Das ist der Anfang. 
Es gibt noch die Spannungen, die auf die CPU gegeben werden. Man kann da meist etwas rausholen, weil das Board mehr anlegt als nötig. Hier ist testen angesagt, da jedes System einzigartig ist.


----------



## Shadow315 (1. Juni 2016)

Ok dann schau ich noch weiter. Immerhin bleibt ja noch offen, ob ich mir nicht doch noch den Top-Loader von Be quiet zulegen soll/muss. 
Mal gucken, was ich da finde.

Was ist denn die standard Spannung beim FX 8320?
Ich lese die ganze Zeit verschiedene Werte, die aber nur für übertaktete CPUs notwendig sind. Nirgends hab ich bis jetzt den 
Ausgangswert gefunden?

Aktuell zeigt mir CPU-Z folgende Werte an - siehe Anhang.


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt die Spannung nach und nach gesenkt. Bin jetzt im Idle auf ~36°. 
Das kann man jetzt aber erstmal so durchlassen, oder?

Jetzt Stresstest mit Prime95? Habe das hier nur einmal laufen lassen, als ich noch 
die Probleme mit meinem alten Board hatte. Viel Ahnung davon hab ich also nicht davon.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Idle ist egal, die CPU macht ja nix dabei.

Teste mal mit Prime95 oder jedem anderen Tool was dir gefällt (sie erzeugen unterschiedliche Auslastung, Prime95 ist da einer der härtesten) und gugg wie die Temperaturen vom Board & CPU aussehen und ob der Takt stabil bleibt.


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mit ~55° im Idle angefangen hab, ist das doch schonmal ein Fortschritt.
Ich gucke mal, ob ich mit Prime95 klarkomme.


PS:
Wie lange muss ich Prime95 jetzt eigentlich laufen lassen?


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt rund 35 Minuten laufen lassen. Keine Ahnung, ob das ausreicht, um sich ein Bild von den Temperaturen zu machen. 
Also bis jetzt uner 100% Auslastung der CPU ist die Temperatur auf ~52° angestiegen. Von der CPU selbst ist jetzt also scheinbar 
alles okay, der Takt hält sich laut HWiNFO ebenfalls. 

Nur beim Mainboard habe ich keine Ahnung, ob die Werte da alle im grünen Bereich sind.

Bild 1 ist an 3. Stelle wegen Re-Upload.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus. Minimum Takt ist das was wir sehen wollen neben den Temperaturen, da dieser nicht runtergeht kann man sich sicher sein das die CPU mit voller Leistung arbeitet.

Jetzt kannst du dich wieder an die OBS-Einstellungen machen und guggen was wie belastet wird.
Ich mag MSI Afterburner dafür einsetzen, weil man da sehr einfach und schnell sieht was los war über nen bestimmten Zeitraum - also ob GPU oder CPU runtertaktet oder die Auslastung runtergeht. HWinfo zeigt dir nur min, max & average.


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Und die Temperatur vom Mainboard ist so auch okay? Muss ich mir also erstmal keinen neuen Kühler kaufen?

Werde dann in Ruhe alles testen. Zumal ich ja jetzt endlich auch mal die empfohlenen Einstellungen von OBS ausprobieren kann.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Und die Temperatur vom Mainboard ist so auch okay? Muss ich mir also erstmal keinen neuen Kühler kaufen?
> 
> Werde dann in Ruhe alles testen. Zumal ich ja jetzt endlich auch mal die empfohlenen Einstellungen von OBS ausprobieren kann.



Ja die Temperatur ist OK. Gugg erstmal wie sich das unter Last über Stunden verhält, wenn sich der Raum aufheizt. Als Streamer, der auch noch die Grafikkarte neben der CPU prügelt und das gerne mal nen halben Tag lang, wirds im Sommer schon warm. Das findet man aber nur raus wenns richtig heiß wird. 

Probier aus, der Kühler wird dir nicht wegrennen. Generell ist der ja net schlecht, aber Top-Blow Kühler erreichen nie ihre Twin Tower-Brüder was die Leistung angeht. Solltest du später upgraden, wäre dieser eventuell an seiner Grenze, je nach dem was da drin ist.


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Mehrere Stunden am Stück nehme ich nur sehr, sehr selten auf. Und dann auch meist früh morgens oder abends, weil ich ja selbst nicht unbedingt Lust habe,
bei Höchsttemperaturen vorm PC zu sitzen.  

Kurze Frage aus Neugier: Was ist denn jetzt wieder ein Twin Tower? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 
Ja klar, ein anderer Kühler halt aber hast du dazu vielleicht mal eine Quelle? Finde unter Twin Tower Kühler (trotz "Kühler") 
meist nur die Twin Tower aus den USA. -_-


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juni 2016)

Twin Tower heißt einfach nur ein Kühler mit 2 Türmen, wo sich meist 2-4 Lüfter montieren lassen.
Das sind die riesigen Dinger wie Noctua NH-D15, mit das beste was man im Bereich Luftkühlung kaufen kann. Mit einigen Nachteilen die einfach aus ihrer Größe resultieren - fett, kosten nicht wenig, passen nicht überall rein^^


----------



## Shadow315 (2. Juni 2016)

Ah ok, dankeschön.


----------



## Shadow315 (3. Juni 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenruf:

Ich hab heute erstmal sämtliche Software und Games installiert, die nötig waren und hab dann mal versucht, erstmal ein paar Folgen WoW mit 
Afterburner aufzunehmen. Merkwürdigerweise hatte ich da schon weniger Frames beim Aufnehmen als vorher, obwohl sämtliche Einstellungen
wie zuvor verwendet wurden. 
Bisher hatte ich Afterburner auf 60fps eingestellt - aufgenommen habe ich dann überwiegend mit ~55fps. Heute allerdings kam ich so 
zwischen 35-40fps.  Habe nach tausend Versuchen dann wieder Fraps probiert und hielt da anfangs die 55-60fps. Später, nach einer Stunde 
fielen die Frames öfters auf ~40fps, je nach Gebiet. 

Direkt nach der Aufnahmesession von rund 1h habe ich dann nochmal Prime95 gestartet aber wie schon zuletzt nichts auffälliges bemerkt. 

Und ja, schon klar, dass rund 40fps super sind, aber vorher konnte ich ja auch problemlos mit mehr fps aufnehmen und das verunsichert mich. 
An OBS traue ich mich gar nicht erst.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juni 2016)

Mit welchen Settings hast du im Afterburner aufgenommen?


----------



## Shadow315 (3. Juni 2016)

Videoformat: VFW Kompression: Lagarith Lossless Codec (Version 1.3.27)
Mode: YV12
[x] Use Multithreading

Container Format: AVI

Vollbild / 60fps 


Die erste Aufnahme hab ich noch Container Format Matroska MKV aufgenommen. Diese Datei kann ich jetzt abspielen,
allerdings weder in TMPGEnc noch in Sony Vegas laden.  
Die anderen Aufnahmen in AVI werden sowohl abgespielt als auch von meinen Videoschnittprogrammen erkannt und angenommen. 


Vor dem ganzen Stress hatte ich bei der Aufnahme sogar 70fps in WoW. Und das mit ebenfalls diesen Einstellungen. Ingame 
habe ich heute sogar die Grafikeinstellungen weiter runtergeschraubt als vorher und trotzdem diese Frameeinbrüche.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juni 2016)

Muss es lossless sein?


----------



## Shadow315 (3. Juni 2016)

Mir geht es ja nur darum, dass ich mit genau diesen Programmen und Einstellungen vorher weitaus mehr Frames hatte als heute. 
Im Prinzip ist mir wuppe, mit was für einem Codec ich aufnehme, solange die Qualität und Leistung stimmt. Aber wie gesagt, mich 
stört jetzt extrem, dass jetzt plötzlich nichts mehr so klappt wie zuvor.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juni 2016)

Und CPU Takt ist der gleiche wie vorher, selbe Zielfestplatte wie vorher etc?
CPU Takt beim Aufnehmen und die Auslastung sind auch ok?


----------



## Shadow315 (3. Juni 2016)

Moment, jetzt wo der Takt nochmal angesprochen wird:

Der Takt blieb konstant bei allen Kernen bei 3.500MHz, so wie es ursprünglich sein sollte. 
Davor habe ich den Takt noch bei meinem alten Mainboard gemessen, als ich die extremen fps Einbrüche hatte. Da hatten wir 
herausgefunden, dass mein altes Mainboard gegen die Hitzeentwicklung meiner AMD nicht ankommt, daher habe ich mir 
überhaupt erst das neue Mainboard geholt. 

Die Aufnahmen von WoW mit dem neuen Board entsprachen dann dem, wovon ich hier die ganze Zeit über gesprochen bzw geschrieben hatte. 
Als ich danach mit OBS versucht hatte, Outlast aufzunehmen, kamen ja erst erneut die Probleme mit dem einbrechenden Takt und 
da wurde entdeckt, dass mein neues Board den OC-Mode noch auf Auto hatte. Jetzt habe ich alles manuell soweit runtergeschraubt, 
dass sowohl die Temperatur als auch der Takt wieder im Normalbereich sind. 

Ob das daran liegen wird? Aber wie schlecht wäre das dann für meine CPU? Immerhin sprechen wir hier von WoW.


----------



## Gimmick (3. Juni 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Moment, jetzt wo der Takt nochmal angesprochen wird:
> 
> Der Takt blieb konstant bei allen Kernen bei 3.500MHz, so wie es ursprünglich sein sollte.
> Davor habe ich den Takt noch bei meinem alten Mainboard gemessen, als ich die extremen fps Einbrüche hatte. Da hatten wir
> ...



Das kann ich jetzt nicht so richtig nachvollziehen alles und ich les mir jetzt keine 9 Seiten durch. Von daher schreib ich mal nur was zum ist-Zustand. Aber wenn der takt bei 3,5GHz gehalten wird ist ja gut.
Ohne Aufnahme wird er vermutlich in Richtung 4,0GHz Boosten wenn nur wenige Kerne belastet werden. 

Ich hab gerade mal getestet und meinen 4700k@4,2GHz lastet eine Aufnahme mit Lagarith Lossless mit ~60% aus. 

Nimm zur Aufnahme mal MJPEG mit 90/95% Qualität und versuch das.


----------



## Shadow315 (3. Juni 2016)

Okay kann ich mal ausprobieren. Bin derzeit noch die bisher aufgenommenen Videos rendern.
Würde aber wirklich zu gerne wissen, ob ich die Leistungseinbuße dadurch habe, weil ich die CPU
runtergetaktet habe auf Normalzustand.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juni 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Okay kann ich mal ausprobieren. Bin derzeit noch die bisher aufgenommenen Videos rendern.
> Würde aber wirklich zu gerne wissen, ob ich die Leistungseinbuße dadurch habe, weil ich die CPU
> runtergetaktet habe auf Normalzustand.



Wenn das Übertakten vorher Stabil war beim Spielen verlierst du natürlich Leistung. Wieviel genau weiß ich nicht, keine Ahnung welchen Takt die CPU im übertakteten Modus hatte.

Das Problem ist, dass Mainboards mit "Auto"-Übertaktung die Spannung richtig hochdrehen, ich hatte das auch mal und hab mich gewundert. Meine CPU hatte bei 4,1GHz und unter Last 90°C, weil das Mainboard die Spannung so erhöht hatte. 
Von Hand bleibt sie kühler und der Takt geht höher.

Wenn die Temperaturen gut aussehen kannst du dich problemlos von Hand an höheren Takt wagen. Für den FX gibts ne Menge Infos dazu.

Nur immer langsam vorgehen.

Im Allgemeinen muss es aber möglich sein mit der CPU gescheit aufzunehmen, das ging ja schon mit langsameren CPUs.
Ich kenn es aber, dass es immer wieder ohne ersichtlichen Grund damit Probleme gibt. Versuche daher unbedingt verschiedene, sparsame Codecs wie MJPEG, VCE wenn Afterburner es anbietet oder Fraps.

Das aktuelle OBS Studio kann im Gegensatz zum klassischen OBS auch andere Codecs wie MJPEG. Dafür musst du bei Ausgabe  -> Aufnehmen -> Art -> FFmpeg wählen und hast dann je nach Container (mov, mp4..) eine Auswahl an Codecs.


----------



## Shadow315 (4. Juni 2016)

Das einzige Problem vorher, als das Mainboard alles automatisch übertaktet hat, war die zu hohe Spannung. Dadurch wurd die CPU viel zu heiß und hat daher natürlich
wieder runtergetaktet. Vielleicht versuche ich wirklich mal per Hand, ein wenig zu übertakten, sodass die CPU nicht mehr so sehr heiß wird. 

Danke für den Hinweis mit MJPEG. Bisher riet man mir immer, verlustfrei aufzunehmen, da halt beste Qualität. Und meiner Hardware habe ich das eigentlich auch 
problemlos zugetraut. Blöd eigentlich. Fraps kann man soweit ich weis, übrigens keine Codecs zuweisen. Der hat nur seinen eigenen Codec und wurde zudem, soweit ich 
weiß, seit 2013 nicht mehr aktualisiert. 

Mal gucken, ob und wie das dann mit Afterburner funktioniert. Vielleicht sollte ich auch standardmäßig mit 30fps aufnehmen. Die 60fps waren ja eher experimentell
und für so ein WoW eigentlich auch nicht so wirklich wichtig. Ist ja kein Shooter.


----------



## Gimmick (4. Juni 2016)

Shadow315 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis mit MJPEG. Bisher riet man mir immer, verlustfrei aufzunehmen, da halt beste Qualität. Und meiner Hardware habe ich das eigentlich auch
> problemlos zugetraut. Blöd eigentlich. Fraps kann man soweit ich weis, übrigens keine Codecs zuweisen. Der hat nur seinen eigenen Codec und wurde zudem, soweit ich
> weiß, seit 2013 nicht mehr aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



Theoretisch ist verlustfrei natürlich optimal, aber eigentlich ist das unnötig.

Und am besten Avi als Container nehmen, MKV können einige Videobearbeitungsprogramme nicht lesen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juni 2016)

Die Hardware kann auch verlustfrei aufnehmen, das ist aber mit extremen Bitrates verbunden.
z.B. nimmt eine Blackmagic Design Intensity 10bit 4k 30FPS auf, dafür muss man schon M.2 SSD oder Raid0 SSD einsetzen, weil auch die schnellsten SATA-SSD nicht mehr hinterherkommen mit schreiben. 
Das ist für Leute interessant die an hochwertigen Projekten arbeiten, absolute Farbechtheit wollen und genug Geld haben um das Problem mit neuster Hardware totzuschmeißen. 

Wenn man lokal aufnimmt, sind 100MB/s die eine übliche HDD auch schreiben kann locker ausreichend.

Die Aufnahmen verursachen kaum Auslastung auf der Hardware und behindern somit die Spiele nicht daran, mit ihren maximalen FPS zu laufen. 
Stream - da siehts anders aus, da man auf etwa 3500kbps limitiert ist, MUSS man die Hardwareauslastung mitnehmen, ansonsten sieht das richtig beschissen aus.

Es gibt im OBS-Forum nen Guide für lokale Aufnahmen, das sollte man durchsehen und die Einstellungen von dort beziehen.
Ich vergesse gerne selbst das meine Kiste etwas schneller ist (gerade die CPU) und ich das Problem nicht mehr habe weil dank zu schneller Hardware ich es einfach nicht mehr habe.


----------



## Shadow315 (4. Juni 2016)

Also ich hab jetzt erstmal WoW zwar mit Lagarith, dafür aber auch mit 40fps aufgenommen und siehe da, 3h ohne Probleme. Musste jetzt nur aufhören,
weil ich keine Stimme mehr habe. 

@cryon1c:
Hättest du vielleicht mal den Link zu diesem besagten Forum?


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juni 2016)

Bitte sehr:
How to make high quality local recordings | Open Broadcaster Software

Das sollte selbst auf schwachen  Kisten funktionieren, man sollte dafür aber auch sicher sein das die Spiele mit 1080p 60FPS minimum laufen wenn man aufnimmt.


----------



## Shadow315 (4. Juni 2016)

Danke dir.


----------

